# Worms, Please Help



## Steven219 (Jan 24, 2010)

So my tank is currently cycling, my ammonia has just hit zero two days ago. I am using the fish method but the fish are appear healthy and active. 

I was looking at my tank and saw what I first thought was lint, just little super thin maybe 3mm long things floating around. To be sure I took a closer look at at the back class I saw one crawling. I immediately went online and did research and came up with nematodes or planaria but I am still very unsure. Planaria I read have noticeable eyes but I can not see any eyes. I also read Tetra flake foods may carry worm eggs so I checked and sure enough I was using Tetra flake food so I will definitely be switching. Still unsure I called my LFS, he seems to be a very knowledgeable guy (with a beautiful reef tank!) and he said not to worry about it just focus on the cycle, they are just natural.

So I am here just for a second opinion on what they might be and if it is a problem. As far as action taken I am reducing my feeding to once a day so hopefully this will help.

Thanks in advance
-Steve


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

they are natural with overfeeding. feed less they will go away.

the fish will also eat them, I think weve all had them at some point or another.

they make great fry food.


----------

